# Which Serger Should I Buy?



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

My old Babylock serger is giving me fits again and I refuse to spend anymore on it. I'm thinking I'll buy a new one. Since I want to keep down the cost, I have it narrowed down to a Brother 1034D (new) and a Janome 644D (used) The Brother is on Amazon and the Janome is on Craig's List. A lady's mother passed recently and the daughter doesn't sew, so she's selling it. The pictures looks good. Anyone have thoughts on these two machines?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I haven't used either one, but with a serger, I personally would go with the new one unless the used one is really really cheap.

Edited to add: I just looked up the Janome and it's fairly old - the Janome website doesn't give the production date, but it comes with a videotape, which would put it around 8 - 10 years old, as DVDs were included starting about 10 years ago. Given that info, I'd definitely go with the new machine.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

babylock still has one of the best sergers around.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Look at new Janome's at Ken's in Muscle Shoals AL. They have very good prices and I have gotten several machines from them I've been happy with. Ask them for advice, they do know machines!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I can get this used Janome for $125 and the Brother on Amazon would be around $200. I could still have the Janome serviced and possibly be about even in price. The daughter that's selling it knows nothing about sewing or the Janome machine. I like some of the features of the brand new Brother, but I feel that a Janome, although used, might still give years of service. Most people say Janomes are workhorses. Of course, I don't know how much the Janome has been used.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Janome! IMO Brother is junk. They are made so cheap they dont last unless your real lucky.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've looked at that Brother one too and it does have good reviews. How much do you use the serger? Most of the info about it states it's a good starter serger for the money. 

My old BabyLock BL400 (about 25+ years old) is being difficult with me too. Mostly in the tension department despite all attempts to clean it and monkey with it. It's doing an OK job now. I'm looking at a Singer 14T968DC--a serger/coverstitch combo machine. I'm finding I'm sewing more knits and would really like the coverstitch feature.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Normally, I don't use a serger a lot, but whenever I get on a roll, I want it to perform for me. I have a coverstitch machine, so I don't need a serger to include that. My Babylock is nearly 20 years old and it was a Babylock Special Edition, so I don't think it was built like the better known Babylocks. It's always given me trouble.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Janome!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have this one and absolutely love it.

http://www.amazon.com/Janome-Magnol...594853&sr=8-1&keywords=janome+magnolia+serger


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a picture of the one I'm thinking about. It's a Janome Mylock 644D. It looks like it's been used, but I think a good cleaning up would improve the looks. I'm just wondering if it still has some life in it.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you look it up on the Janome web site?


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm finding the 634D not the 644D. Evidently, one took the place of the other.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I replaced my Babylock Protage with a Janome. My Babylock worked well when it worked, but some days it just didn't. Drove me nuts, after 20 years of fighting it I gave up. So far I like the Janome.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I've been using a Brother 1034D Serger for over 5 years. I purchased it on line from Walmart with free shipping to my store. I like their return policy - return to any store within 30 days with your receipt - just in case of any problem.

It does 3 or 4 thread serging, has differrential feed (for gathering or lettucing), and has an easy change to do a rolled hem. I've made a lot of napkins with a rolled hem finish. I have used it for all kinds of edge finishing as well.

You can see the 1034D at the Walmart site for under $200. If you read the reviews and see one by Sewgal, that's me.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for all your replies. I've just ordered the Brother 1034D from Amazon for $192, and also put it on their Amazon card with 6 months to pay. Of course, the monthly payments have to be made on time or I'll get slapped with the interest. Since I didn't know the history of the used Janome, I decided to go with the Brother. I won't be using it a lot, but when I do, I want it to work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You know me, I swear by Janome. I have not had their serger, but I've not heard anything bad about any of them.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> You know me, I swear by Janome. I have not had their serger, but I've not heard anything bad about any of them.


 Yeah, I know you're a Janome Girl. That's why I kept thinking, "Janome, Janome"


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a Janome girl, too!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I like Janome- and Bernina. Let us know how this works for you. I agree that buying a used serger, from someone I don't know and doesn't know much about it would be a problem for me too.


----------

